# Lost root on MIUI



## Morphinity (Jun 20, 2011)

I have no idea what happened here, but randomly today I happened to lose root. As far as I know, it was working earlier in the day, and I only discovered it when I tried to backup my Titanium Backups after two random reboots while using Pandora for the first time on this ROM.

I've done a number of tests, such as: reinstalling Titanium Backups, downloading Busybox, and doing a Root Check. All of these steps tell me that I do not have root access, yet I am still able to access Superuser. Superuser is even telling me that it's granting permissions to certain apps.

I'm also cannot reboot into Clockwork Recovery through ROM Manager (free).

I'm not sure what's going on, but I'm thinking that I might cut my losses soon and SBF. Any help? I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

I think the same thing happened to me actually. I wasn't able to do anything involving root apps after I got the new superuser donate thing. So I went to the market and installed the superuser from there then from the MIUI launcher I dragged it to the top and uninatalled then cleared the log data in the superuser app that it came with and everything worked after that.

"The road to hell is paved with good intentions"


----------



## Morphinity (Jun 20, 2011)

Just an update. All of my troubles were fixed by an SBF. My phone runs great now.


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

Glad something worked for you 

"The road to hell is paved with good intentions"


----------

